

Life as a Software Engineer: Learning to Work With Ease - joolean
http://nightlight.conductor.com/life-as-software-engineer-working-ease/

======
doubleoevan
A refreshing look at the bigger picture!

------
zincolo
I love Kent Beck! Good stuff.

